# Newsyslog



## akshin (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi!


```
# logfilename                   [owner:group]    mode count size when  flags [/pid_file]         [sig_num]
/var/log/nginx/access.log       644                   50    500  *     C     /var/run/nginx.pid  30
```

Newsyslog for this configuration should make log files every 500 kilobytes. But newsyslog creates logs of 26 megabytes every hour. What is wrong with this configuration.


----------



## covacat (Dec 11, 2022)

well, newsyslog runs every hour once
and if the target log is larger than specified it rotates it (it won't cut it into pieces of the specified size)
you probably need to run it more often or you another tool


----------



## akshin (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you


----------

